# £20,000 RB Powered drag car



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

*£20,000 Nissan Powered drag car*

Hi all,

There seem to be a lot of different styles in terms of how people like to make their cars go fast here - I thought it might be quite interesting to mix it up and see how people would go about making a quick drag car. 

Lets say hypothetically speaking you were given £20,000 (including purchase price of the car) to try and build the quickest possible car over the 1320ft of tarmac - what would you buy and how would you go about setting it up, and the real scorcher... How quick do you think you'd be able to make it go?

Please try and keep it clean, will be very interesting to see what people come up with! 

opcorn:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

using what country as the base of a build?

20k wont get you much even of an RB26 engine in the UK, lol.

surely there must be some rules to this though? as cheapest way would be to knock up a proper drag rail with an RB in it rather than an actual car.

if i was doing all the work myself (ie if i had imaginary welding skills and a decently equipped workshop) i reckon low 9s would be done, not road legal, but an actual production car (can give details if want).

expect could knock up a basic frame drag rail and go way way quicker tho.

either way though, main stumbling block would be having to use an RB rather than something more cost effective though.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

SteveN said:


> using what country as the base of a build?
> 
> 20k wont get you much even of an RB26 engine in the UK, lol.
> 
> surely there must be some rules to this though? as cheapest way would be to knock up a proper drag rail with an RB in it rather than an actual car.


I actually have no idea how much things cost in the UK, in NZ that is a reasonable sum of money but its not "big drag car" money either which is part of the point - its basically a drag car on a budget sum concept, something that Tom Dick and Harry might be able to do as opposed to Mick, Andy and Mario type stuff. I never said it had to be RB26 either, though how much does an RB26 cost over there? I wouldn't have thought it would be huge money just to get a stock one?

Lets make it something Nissan based then - changing it from there would make it a bit off topic on this forum.

I had been doing it on the assumption it would be in the country of origin of whoever answers, and it should be represented in the post they make.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

EZ8


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

Datsun 120Y - 1 case of lager
600hp RB26DET - $10000
GM Powerglide - $4000
Converter - $1300
Ford 9" conversion incl. brakes & rear suspension - $5000
Cage - $2000
Plastic windows - $200
Second hand race wheels and slicks - $500
Misc - $5000

$28000 and a case of beer. Comes in well under the 20,000 pound goal with enough left to run a season of racing and would run 8's.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

With 20k pounds I recon I could buy/build a drag car and get it into the 7s, oh and to really mix it up....on stock internals too. 

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

2rismo said:


> Datsun 120Y - 1 case of lager
> 600hp RB26DET - $10000
> GM Powerglide - $4000
> Converter - $1300
> ...


Your missing a hell of a lot of stuff that would need to be done and that would be needed for a legal 8 second car but well done anyway, its a good start.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

2rismo said:


> Datsun 120Y - 1 case of lager
> 600hp RB26DET - $10000
> GM Powerglide - $4000
> Converter - $1300
> ...


I was leaning towards S13 Silvia with the same concept:

$8k Engine build - stockish RB30DET build with cams
$6k turbo install (manifolding/wastegate/oil&water)
$5k Fuel system/ECU/tuning
$5k Cage/general safety (thumbsuck as I've never done this before)
$4k Suspension/brakes/bushes
$3k Cooling (incl. intercooler and piping) 
$5k Tuning/misc ironing out bugs/dry ice/custom "bodywork" etc to make things fit and make things lighter
$4k Drag rims/tyres including front runners
$10k on drag auto/diff etc

I just pulled a bunch of that off the top of my head, would aim to be able to run in the 9s happily.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Or....
Last time I looked the Rayglass Datsun was still for sale
$75k nz

Im sure I could offer 2 dozen beer and 20,000 pounds and own that car....
Its run 7's hasnt it ....

I just bought a S110 for $225 That Im going to make a 240RS replica out of.
Pretty sure I could spend $49775 and run an 8 with it.
\


----------



## 2rismo (Jun 29, 2006)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Your missing a hell of a lot of stuff that would need to be done and that would be needed for a legal 8 second car but well done anyway, its a good start.


Anything $5k couldn't fix? I did list incidentals. And to be honest, the engine wouldn't even need 600hp to do it if it was light enough.

Legal? There's no ANDRA/NZDRA/NHRA on the internet, mate!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Hahah I should have stipulated that though it sounds almost like the UK don't have rules going by some of the attitudes to safety so I guess an RB26 powered gokart would be acceptable


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

2rismo said:


> Legal? There's no ANDRA/NZDRA/NHRA on the internet, mate!


PMSL well done, you are right :thumbsup:

Ok, so there's lots of "I could if I wanted to" and "I reckon it could be done" lets see how long it takes before some can say they've actually done 7s for 20k pounds all up, and even better 7s on stock internals (seeing as, aparently only around 600hp is all thats needed for 8s in alight car, so it can't be much more for 7s and well within the capabilities of stock internals surely.) :clap::clap:

Rob


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

if some1 gives me £20k i promise ill do my best and we'll see what i can manage :chuckle:

seriously tho, im pretty sure if u chose the right modds and did things in a sensible order i rekon u cud manage a high 11. iv spent close on that and am running approx 12.5, and i didnt spend my money that wisely if i were only going for a drag car. following the rules as far as a cage goes is another matter 

kev


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Dont think you could build a legal 8 second car over here for that, you could do what you liked if you just wanted to RYWB though 

You could get a high 11 on a GTST with stock internals for about £10k inc buying the car , i would say high 9-low 10 would be achievable, legal and safe for £20k


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

no need for that young man 

The rules are very clear & have been for 12 months & have been followed through by santa Pod & it's scruiteneers all year. All the Jap cars in the HKS series conform to the latest NHRA/MSA guidelines - obviously build dependant upon class & ET's. Next year the HKS class will probably run at least 1 event in Mainstream also so all drivers will have to apply for an FIA licence.
It's all moving in the right direction which is great.

Those who don't conform can't race at santa pod or take part in the series, simple as that really mate & the other circuits will no doubt bring that into line at some stage also as safety is safety. 



Lith said:


> Hahah I should have stipulated that though it sounds almost like the UK don't have rules going by some of the attitudes to safety so I guess an RB26 powered gokart would be acceptable


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Richf said:


> You could get a high 11 on a GTST with stock internals for about £10k inc buying the car , i would say high 9-low 10 would be achievable, legal and safe for £20k


A mate of mine did mid 10s on his stock internals GTSt so I'd say those guesses are conservative!


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Lith said:


> A mate of mine did mid 10s on his stock internals GTSt so I'd say those guesses are conservative!


Thats impressive !!

I thought the stock internals were only good for 500hp and that was pushing it


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Easy 9's all day. If it only needs to last for one run

I have built and brought mine for about £7000 and that has an easy 10 in it so with £20000 i reckon a 9s is game one if not an 8s


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

well i saw a supra drag car on ebay with no engine with all axles, brakes tubbed and chute for £3k i think it went for.

So with 20k yeah im sure you could have something interesting in the 8's with 20k.

Obviously it helps if you find something like that!


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah spent wisely and pushing it I think 8s is possible, you'd need to be able to do a lot yourself. I am not quite so handy myself so would need to rely on other peoples to do things hence me saying 9s for myself personally. 

I am assuming people who said 10s for 20k would be buying a car and giving it to someone else to build for them? Its hard to say what the rationale is when there has been no comment.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

G40tee said:


> well i saw a supra drag car on ebay with no engine with all axles, brakes tubbed and chute for £3k i think it went for.
> 
> =!



probably cost £30k to build though 

You could run 7's for £20 k (on two wheels) but still not convinced you could take a stock Skyline and get it into the 8's RAC MSA legally as half of your budget at least would go safety equipment 

mind you could just put the engine in a dragster type chassis and do it that way


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

hehe more than likely, but noone said you couldnt buy something already made 

and also noone said it had to go in a skyline chassis!

just an rb26.

im sure you could make a decent engine for within that cost if you could get the chassis for that price!

i used to be in to supras and you could buy a full turnkey 1200hp engine with exchange basis for $35000 i think it was.


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

50k and you probably still would be no where near the 7's - ask some of the top guys who are running low 8's - they will probably have 20k in labour alone and more .......the time that goes into these things is un-believable - the ones that havent had ago have no idea ... also we are in england !! no where else !! 

you will realisticly build a 10 sec car for 20k


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

below


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

G40tee said:


> noone said it had to go in a skyline chassis! just an rb26.


Correct on the first bit but not on the second, just RB powered, nothing about capacity :chuckle:

I'm really looking forward to seeing how quick we can get on stock RB30 internals with stock cams, springs etc and no porting, everything stock, would be pretty cool if we can crack 8s and 160mph+ 

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Just had a look at all the results.

Some of you guys need to wake up. All you need to do is ask the people that have done the individual times.


That would be better.


Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Correct on the first bit but not on the second, just RB powered, nothing about capacity :chuckle:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing how quick we can get on stock RB30 internals with stock cams, springs etc and no porting, everything stock, would be pretty cool if we can crack 8s and 160mph+
> 
> Rob


dammit i didnt mean to write that! too tired! oh well!

would be interesting to see!

Mick; lets be honest none of us are in the position to really say as we arent in the same situation and probably never will be.
In an ideal world if you could get something like that chassis that i saw, spend the rest on the engine and you happen to be either of the robs or one of the top garages in the uk you possibly can get near an 8.

in reality lets be honest . . . . not a chance in hell.

Chris


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

G40tee said:


> in reality lets be honest . . . . not a chance in hell.
> 
> Chris


Time will tell and remember there's always more than one way to skin a cat.

In fact, I'm extreemly confident of very low 8s and well over 160mph on totally stock internals as a starting point. 

Its been something I've been wanting to do ever since we ditched the 10.2 second stock internal RB30 GTS4 due to always breaking the gearboxes.

With the right car I think its very do-able on the 20k pound budget.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Time will tell and remember there's always more than one way to skin a cat.
> 
> In fact, I'm extreemly confident of very low 8s and well over 160mph on totally stock internals as a starting point.
> 
> ...


never in a million years dude.

What box would you use?


Mick


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> dammit i didnt mean to write that! too tired! oh well!
> 
> would be interesting to see!
> 
> ...



For 20k Chris?

Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

m6beg said:


> never in a million years dude.
> 
> What box would you use? Mick


Won't need a million years mate, less than 1 is my pick, as I said there's more than 1 way to skin a cat, big budget GTRs are not the only way to go fast with RBs, looking to use a conventional drag auto but 100% def on totally stock internals to get to about where you are at the moment time/mph wise.

Wanna race when I'm done Mick?:chuckle:


Rob


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

m6beg said:


> For 20k Chris?
> 
> Mick



I know i keep referring to this car but this drag supra chassis that went for 3k (i know doesnt happen everyday) but it had 2 speed auto drag box, clutch, prop shaft, rear axle, full tubbed chassis, suspension and brake setup.
If you could find another like that would £17k not get you a decent spec engine???

If not ill buy the 2jz setup ive seen for $29000 and stick that in.lol Plus a bit to play with for exhaust/intercooler etc

Stage 8 Upgrade Big Dawg HP Kit - 1325HP

but as i also said you would have to be able to do everything i mean everything yourself and be lucky enough to find a mint drag chassis like one i saw in the first place. Without that no chance.


Toyota Supra, Ultimate Pro Street Drag Car. on eBay, also, Toyota, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 16-Jul-08 13:53:45 BST)

right there is the supra
lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Dude.

You get the chassis i have the Supra engine. Or i have the lot here and waiting. But i recon it would cost us more that 20k to do an 8.


Mick


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha oh how much i want to be you

i also said i would have to be tweenie, rob or someone from one of the uks garages! haha

so id gladfully take you up on it but hmmmm s##t out of luck! LOL#

would be nice to see though. maybe that could be your next project? see whether you can do it for under 20k with something like that.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

G40tee said:


> haha oh how much i want to be you
> 
> i also said i would have to be tweenie, rob or someone from one of the uks garages! haha
> 
> ...


Not in a million years mate i could get that car to do a 7 like rips said for 20k.


Mick

ps If i could everyone would be doing it and we would be looking for the 5's :thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Lith said:


> Hi all,
> 
> There seem to be a lot of different styles in terms of how people like to make their cars go fast here - I thought it might be quite interesting to mix it up and see how people would go about making a quick drag car.
> 
> ...


Right start again 20k in a gtr? Or are you on about any car???

You need to be more specific in what you are saying. As you well know being from the land of the hills:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Mick


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> big budget GTRs are not the only way to go fast with RBs


Exactly, in fact a GTR wouldnt even be on the list if we are talking "ultimate" 
4wd is pretty much un necessary and heavy as.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Exactly, in fact a GTR wouldnt even be on the list if we are talking "ultimate"
> 4wd is pretty much un necessary and heavy as.


One thing i will say is. 

we are on the GTR Forum and on the general chat.
So when someone comes out with the tuning thing I automatically think GTR.

The initial post that started the thread never mentioned about sticking an RB engine in a metro.:thumbsup:

So 20k to do a 7 in a gtr???? Anyone???

Laters.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The whole thread started without any mention of type of car, just RB powered and 20k and based on that I'm still happy to race Mick with stock internals. 

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Right start again 20k in a gtr? Or are you on about any car???
> 
> You need to be more specific in what you are saying. As you well know being from the land of the hills


 

I deliberately said "RB powered drag car".... if I meant GTR I would have said something like "The fastest GTR for 20k"  You would be doing well to get consistant 10s with a GTR for that money.

There are a few folks that have gone 9s in NZ on not huge money, I think the best budget build so far is an FJ20 powered S12 Gazelle a guy I know built setting aside a modest amount of money each week over a period of time. The last I spoke to him (which was a while ago now admittedly) he hadn't spent a huge amount of money on it - if I remember rightly at the time it would have got him a decent fairly standard R32 GTR which would be lucky to cut 12s, except he had already got into the 9s. He lives in Oz now and I think he has got the thing down to around 9.1 and I doubt still doubt he has thrown enormous amounts of money at it.


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

someone give me £20k and I will have ago.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

> we are on the GTR Forum and on the general chat.
> So when someone comes out with the tuning thing I automatically think GTR.


Yep, quite a common thing here, and understandable.
Wouldnt be the first time the thread title has been misread.



> The initial post that started the thread never mentioned about sticking an RB engine in a metro.


Thats because lith was thinking "fast" therefore automatically excluding a metro.



Thread Title 


> £20,000 Nissan Powered drag car


Somehow it has evolved into RB powered drag car.

This is like dejavu, theres another thread entitled "ultimate" engine or something similar, that has post's refering to V8's that arnt made by Nissan ...
Anyway ....
Moving Forward...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

It hasn't "evolved" into a RB powered drag car, its been about that right from the start and the title of the thread even says it, I think its just a few have had their GTR blinkers on and not thought outside the square.

I just added that I'd have a go with the budget suggested and that I'd stick to stock internals to make it interesting and much to Micks horror and disbelief I still maintain I'll give the white's ET and MPH a good run for its money. (all in good fun of course) 

Rob


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

what mick said earlier is completely true. if you could build a 7,8 or 9 second car for 20k, then i would hav done it by now, and so would a lot of people on here. Thomas Jefeerson once said, 'people dont argue about facts only what they dont understand' its true if you could do it, it would have been done and we wouldnt be discussing it.

there is a reason people spend £100k+ building race cars. one must! and im glad they do because it keeps me dreaming at night and aspiring in the day. :thumbsup:


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Rob, respect your elders.

This is the thead title



> £20,000 Nissan Powered drag car


No mention of Rb there sonny Jim....

In fact its not really specifically RB anywhere till about 2/3 of the way through..

So it has evolved.

I blame Lith for being too vague.


----------



## Richf (Feb 8, 2007)

Thats the thing when someone says drag car many Skyline owners automatically think GTST and think 7's rather than GTR and 8's :thumbsup:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

Richf said:


> mind you could just put the engine in a dragster type chassis and do it that way


You could get 7's for £20,000 with that set up for sure.

I also think you could do 8's for £20,000 in a "doorslammer" car too, but you'd need to be real smart, and probably start with a Supra :getscoat:


----------



## Rick C (May 24, 2005)

bigkev said:


> what mick said earlier is completely true. if you could build a 7,8 or 9 second car for 20k, then i would hav done it by now, and so would a lot of people on here. Thomas Jefeerson once said, 'people dont argue about facts only what they dont understand' its true if you could do it, it would have been done and we wouldnt be discussing it.
> 
> there is a reason people spend £100k+ building race cars. one must! and im glad they do because it keeps me dreaming at night and aspiring in the day. :thumbsup:


I am adamant that whoever was lucky enough to pick up this Supra Toyota Supra, Ultimate Pro Street Drag Car. on eBay, also, Toyota, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 16-Jul-08 13:53:45 BST) for £3k could finish the whole project and run 8's for less than £20,000. The advantage of Supras is that they are common in the USA and drag parts are common both new and second hand. You could have 8-seconds with a V8 for even less money. On the other hand, Skylines are not common in the states, and therefore I don't think you could get 8's for £20,000 with something sporting a Nissan badge.... unless you were extremely lucky or an engineer with lots of time on their hands.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

bigkev said:


> what mick said earlier is completely true. if you could build a 7,8 or 9 second car for 20k, then i would hav done it by now, and so would a lot of people on here.
> there is a reason people spend £100k+ building race cars. one must!. :thumbsup:


9s for 20k would be so easy its not funny and 8s is do-able if your very selective and smart with your choice of parts and just cause you and several others havn't done it doesn't mean it can't be done.

Maybe the reason you feel its a "must" to spend 100k pounds to build a race car is because you have been led to believe thats what it takes or people you know of have spent that kind of money before they've had good results?

Obviously there's alot of options and many good race cars would cost 100k pounds no problem at all, but 9s or 8s in a suitable drag car is not one of them.

20k pounds, low 8s and 170mph+ with stock internals, open season, now thats what I call a challenge :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> Rob, respect your elders.
> 
> No mention of Rb there sonny Jim....
> 
> In fact its not really specifically RB anywhere till about 2/3 of the way through..



Respect your youngsters sonny Jim :wavey:, the Heading of the thread specificly says RB powered drag car.
Liths 1st line of his post may not but the title clearly does, lol.

The point as I see it is what do people think they can get out of a drag car with RB power on a 20k budget and with that I'll happily line up Mick for fun (or at least compare time slips).

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

You better be quick getting this stock engined car ready rob, NZ is closer than you think for the white car 

Where can i find info on the NZ drag season?

Ive been doing some serious research the last few days, looking at what cars do over your way and what they do in the rest of the world it looks like everyone heads to NZ or Aus to set records. Without getting into track inclines and the usual crap, down under is the place to go by all accounts.
Imagine Rips in the left hand lane and the White in the right... Cat amongst the pigeons!!

I can but hope

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Good luck with that venture Rob 
You'll need to get the cage done for sure as when i looked into it you'll have to get permission to run whether it's Andra or the governing body in NZ.
Andra wanted to see an MSA log book or equivelent etc etc before granting permission for us to run at an official sanctioned event/s in the future.

You may get lucky though if you don't run at a sanctioned event ie/test day or RWYB but again not sure on how strict the rules are? 




tweenierob said:


> You better be quick getting this stock engined car ready rob, NZ is closer than you think for the white car
> 
> Where can i find info on the NZ drag season?
> 
> ...


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

The cage has to happen regardless, its turned out ok for us tbh as we have got to run this year as the car stands and grab the record. 
Lots of changes need to be made for next season for us to be competetive, people keep moving that crossbar higher and higher (by that i mean times rather than safety requirements).
There are a few companies interested in helping us with this, as usual though lets see what happens.

Back on topic, IMPO if the car has to be up to std with all the rules in place i couldnt build a 7sec rb powered car for 20k so thats me out. 
Part of me thinks its more of a time thing than a money thing, could anyone really take the time out to build a project like this with that budget?

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

tweenierob said:


> Imagine Rips in the left hand lane and the White in the right... Cat amongst the pigeons!!


Nah I definitely think the white is more than just a pigeon, it definitely shows serious potential  

Most keen to see the white in NZ, its an awesome car - the Duke and HKS GTR's were legendary over here amongst Skyline fanatics years ago. If you ever do, I can't stress enough to (despite being convinced you'll run faster on our tracks) tread with caution if you do go on Meremere. 

Don't give it everything first time, USE THE CHUTE, and hit it before you cross the finish line... at least to get an idea of the track. Despite what preconceived ideas you have the truth is we've had too many people come over and try and beat our boys on our tracks and end up in a wall or off the end of the track and it'd be aweful to see someone travel from the other side of the world to do it.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yes, Lith is right, you'd get one hell of a fright racing at Meremere for the first time, its a roller coaster track with **** all run off and if you don't hit your chute as you cross the finish line your pretty much history.

Tweenie......I don't know that people just head to Aussie and NZ to set records, although the Aussie strips are FAR superior to the NZ ones, you'll also find there's alot of real good cars and drivers/teams in NZ and Aussie and thats why it may appear that alot of the records are set here.

I'll happily compare timeslips with the white and when it gets here, I'll happily give the White a race in our new stock internal car (or the street 240z) but Mick had better be good on the tree or he'll need to be running quite a bit quicker than me to win an actual race, timeslips are one thing, winning races is another and I play fookn dirty when its time to get serious. lol, honestly just talkin crack :chuckle:.

You know you guys would be more than welcome.

Rob


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Mick had better be good on the tree or he'll need to be running quite a bit quicker than me to win an actual race, timeslips are one thing, winning races is another




That's the trouble though Rob, he isn't any good on the tree. He'd bog the motor or redlight.

So I make that 'one - nil' to RIPS.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> That's the trouble though Rob, he isn't any good on the tree. He'd bog the motor or redlight.
> 
> So I make that 'one - nil' to RIPS.



It is all very well you constantly slating Mick but we are yet to see or hear of any of your times and experiences. You just seem to be a Internet troll

If we put you in the white and recorded it on video would you be able to drive it to the line let alone launch it ?

Boosted have you ever heard the quote-*Walk a mile in my shoes, and then judge me?*

Funny though how you and Rob @ rips log on and off at the same time lol

Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Smokey 1 said:


> It is all very well you constantly slating Mick but we are yet to see or hear of any of your times and experiences. You just seem to be a Internet troll
> 
> If we put you in the white and recorded it on video would you be able to drive it to the line let alone launch it ?
> 
> ...



Oh I wondered how long it would take tweedledee to jump to the defence of tweedledum. I'll tell you what John, if you and Mick weren't brothers, you'd make a smashing couple :chuckle:

And for the love of god, why on earth would I want to walk in your shoes? Sorry, but tarmacking drives isn't my thing.

As for coming and going the same time as Rob @ RIPS does, how the hell can I control when he logs on or off? :GrowUp: 

And as for what I have or haven't done, that isn't important. Unlike your brother, I don't shout my mouth off on here telling the whole world how great I am, and that 7's are immanent(his spelling), and that I am going to do 250 mph, and say everything that RIPS or Endless does is sh1t, and I don't stir the sh1t by saying that my mate Keith should be allowed back. Blowdog's response to that was priceless, basically he 'pwned' your brother. LMFAO.

I apologise for the script kiddy leet speak, but that's basically what it amounted to.


Now, kindly jog on, John, there's nothing for you to see here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

bigkev said:


> if you could build a 7,8 or 9 second car for 20k, then i would hav done it by now, and so would a lot of people on here. Thomas Jefeerson once said, 'people dont argue about facts only what they dont understand' its true if you could do it, it would have been done and we wouldnt be discussing it.


It may be different in the UK, I'm not sure... but I can tell you in NZ people have built 9s cars for that kind of money, or less. 

Here is an interesting read: Anatomy of Speed - 1991 Nissan Silvia S13 - 117 -- Performance Car | Modified drift, drag and import machines

8s on a 300,000km old stock bottom end


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I was thinking the diggles car, 
Theres no way that car you have linked to cost under 50k


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

I thought Team take the olympic money had moved to the emerald Isle for tax purposes ? :clap:
Its hard for anyone to compete against a government sponsored drag/time attack outfit !:flame:
As you are british,like louise hommoton !
Im backing you for the 7 with the 240 mph terminal !
best of british luck boys !:runaway:
cheers cokey


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Smokey 1 said:


> Funny though how you and Rob @ rips log on and off at the same time lol
> 
> Smokey :smokin:



I want to make one thing clear to save any ideas flying around, although I do find 'some' of the things he says quite amusing, I don't know Boosted, I've never met him, I've never sold him anything as far as I know and I certainly don't get together with him and discuss what either of us might say to wind anyone up.

Lets see what happens with the White, and lets see what happens with my 20k pound stock internal challenge and then we'll compare RTs and timeslips after that.:thumbsup:

If I even get close to the whites times and mph with totally stock internals, ALL OF YOU CAN BUY ME A BEER!!!!!! :clap:

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

GT-R Glenn said:


> I was thinking the diggles car,
> Theres no way that car you have linked to cost under 50k


Haha probably not from scratch.... pretty sure Kevin Ks twin turbo V8 Supra's initial build stages weren't that expensive though, I'm picking the budget would have gone up a lot more now though. I guess in that statement I wasn't really saying that 20kGBP should build you an 8s car (I voted in the 9s zone) but that I think people underestimate how quick you can go if you go all out on just working out what can be the quickest as opposed to going for a preferred platform.

A good example is people like building GTRs as drag cars, they have got to be one of the more expensive cars to make go really quick. I've got two mates with R32s, one with a GTR and the other with a GTSt - GTR has a built RB26DETT blah blah blah and has cost the owner a small fortune, has nudged into the 11s and trapped at just on 120mph.

The GTSt has a basic RB30DET build with a GT3582R and some drag tyres, probably cost nearly half the price of the GTR and so far as trapped 130mph and is only a matter of time before it dips into the 10s.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

You guys still have your blinkers on, 8s for 20k will be easy. :chuckle:

Rob


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I would just like to remind people that Im one of the 2 who voted "8's"

Having seen with my own mincers someone running 9's with a lexus v8 + nitrous in a ke whateverthe****e1979corollaiscalled.
No hairdryers ....
Im pretty sure 8's albeit 8.999999 is possible for under 50k nz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Yeah, that corrolla is from Rotorua, belongs to a mate of mine, he'll be well under 9.5 without turbo's with the changes he's just finished.

I have an open mind, a game plan in place, have made a good start on EZY8s for 20k and I'm adamint I'll be doing it with stock internals, I'm very sure it can be done with ease and I'm sure we won't be far behind Mick's current time and MPH. 

Rob


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

How often do you change your bearings in your stock 8 sec drag cars ripps? 

i very interested to know


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Barrie said:


> How often do you change your bearings in your stock 8 sec drag cars ripps?
> 
> i very interested to know


Our stock internal 10 second street cars run for years without changing bearings. (some are nearly 6 years old and still going strong) 

The street 240z that runs 8.7 / 162mph has a stock block, stock crank and runs normal acl bearings did the full season of drags and alot of road and dyno work last year with over 900whp / 9000rpm and during the off season I pulled the sump off the motor to check the bearings, they were so mint I havn't changed any of them and its all gone back together as it was ready for this year.

I'll be leaning on the motor alot more this year and we're hoping to drop well under 8.5 at over 170mph on street tyres.

The totally stock internal 8 sec challenge we are talking about here will have the same normal bearings, stock crank, stock pistons and rods, stock head and cams etc and I'm expecting very similar times/mph as the 240z.

I'm sure the bearings will last just as well to. 

Rob


----------



## Barrie (Jan 31, 2006)

nice


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Boosted said:


> Oh I wondered how long it would take tweedledee to jump to the defence of tweedledum. I'll tell you what John, if you and Mick weren't brothers, you'd make a smashing couple :chuckle:
> 
> And for the love of god, why on earth would I want to walk in your shoes? Sorry, but tarmacking drives isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


Lol :smokin::smokin:


Mick


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Boosted said:


> Oh I wondered how long it would take tweedledee to jump to the defence of tweedledum. I'll tell you what John, if you and Mick weren't brothers, you'd make a smashing couple :chuckle:
> 
> And for the love of god, why on earth would I want to walk in your shoes? Sorry, but tarmacking drives isn't my thing.
> 
> ...


You could not, and as for laying tarmacadam not my job but a few people I know made a lot doing it ( I mean what the **** do you drive your car(if you have one on?))

your brother is quite protective as well opcorn:


Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Madden (Nov 14, 2004)

Rob do you think the stock pistons will take the abuse? Or are you going to put an Rb in something really light?

I'm well up for pushing my r32 into the 9's if poss with a pretty much stock motor apart from pistons.

I reckon if I could finish mine off and sort a few bits out I could get a low 10 and that would of cost me around £9k including buying the car. I want to do it full weight aswell .

I know some of you lot will say not possable but anything is possable if you try hard enough. 

Boosted calm down mate.


----------



## 1346bhp (Feb 9, 2008)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Our stock internal 10 second street cars run for years without changing bearings. (some are nearly 6 years old and still going strong)
> 
> The street 240z that runs 8.7 / 162mph has a stock block, stock crank and runs normal acl bearings did the full season of drags and alot of road and dyno work last year with over 900whp / 9000rpm and during the off season I pulled the sump off the motor to check the bearings, they were so mint I havn't changed any of them and its all gone back together as it was ready for this year.
> 
> ...


Rob, whats the art of keeping your cars alive for years matey.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

1346bhp said:


> Rob, whats the art of keeping your cars alive for years matey.


....I would say, Well built?!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Madden said:


> Rob do you think the stock pistons will take the abuse? Or are you going to put an Rb in something really light?


I'm sure the stock N/A pistons and rods will be fine if the rpm is kept within the limts I have found to be safe.

Its very hard to break a part from power alone, a part usually fails due to tuning or excessive rpm.

The stock internal 8 second challenge car will be about the same weight as many of the UK pro 4wd GTRs around these days so no advantage there. 

Around 5 years ago we had a totally stock internal RB30 running low 10s with a stock gearbox in a 1400kg 4wd skyline, we detuned it to get the boxes to hold together so I'm sure with a suitable box and a lighter car we'll have no problem getting into the 8s, sounds crazy I know, but I assure you I wouldn't be on here saying things like this if I thought I'd in any way set myself up for failier or ridiclue, lol.

The internals and prep will be indenticle to the bottom ends I sell for around 1500 pound, the cams and springs etc will also all be stock used parts and there'll be no porting.

Rob


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm with Rob on this one!opcorn:


----------



## 1346bhp (Feb 9, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> ....I would say, Well built?!


Cheers for reply, im no boff re engines ok but a statement of "Our stock internal 10 second street cars run for years without changing bearings. (some are nearly 6 years old and still going strong) " is a bold one, im not being funny in any way or form, i have a big power car and you could say im a little frightened about putting my foot down without blowing it up, from Robs reply and as mentioned im no boff in engines but it cant be rocket science building an engine so why do so many go wrong while Rob in his quote last for years without even changing bearings,

Rob you say rpm causes damage but if mines not even on boost until 6000 rpm what am i supposed to do change at 8500 say, what happens at high rpm, why if i have a quality set up worry about high rpm, shouldnt it last, what makes a tuner make a car "well built", its why i asked what is the art in keeping them alive simply because i want to keep mine alive i hear about other cars running 3 bar boost, yours running for years etc and then on the other hand high spec cars destroying themselves which have probably had bearings changed regularly, i just need some tips i suppose mate on longevity, 

Is clarkson correct on the lemon it never once went wrong on top gear, cheers.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The mapping is just as important as the engine build itself.

You can easily kill a "bulletproof" motor if the mapping isn't real good.
Det can cause big end bearings to fail just as oil problems can so quite often people "presume" they are having oil related problems when maybe thay arn't.

I rev my 8.7 sec 240z RB30 to 9000rpm and as I said its done a full season of racing and hours and hours on the dyno and the road, I checked the bearings and they were all like new so I didn't change any of them.

Excessive rpm kills parts, rpm within the limits of the parts should not hurt them so if you have rods and pistons designed for 9000rpm+ it should be fine if its all set up and mapped correctly.

There's no fun in having a Killer motor if your too scared to thrash it is there??

Rob


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

1346bhp, why do you have your car mapped to come on boost so late? What turbo are you running, it must be a huge one.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> 1346bhp, why do you have your car mapped to come on boost so late? What turbo are you running, it must be a huge one.


I would say he's running a big one (or two more likely) with a name like 1346bhp !! LOL.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

I know of a AE86 that ran a 8.02 quarter mile with a old 1.8L Turbo 3TC engine(4cyl)


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

Rick C said:


> I am adamant that whoever was lucky enough to pick up this Supra Toyota Supra, Ultimate Pro Street Drag Car. on eBay, also, Toyota, Cars, Cars, Parts Vehicles (end time 16-Jul-08 13:53:45 BST) for £3k could finish the whole project and run 8's for less than £20,000. The advantage of Supras is that they are common in the USA and drag parts are common both new and second hand. You could have 8-seconds with a V8 for even less money. On the other hand, Skylines are not common in the states, and therefore I don't think you could get 8's for £20,000 with something sporting a Nissan badge.... unless you were extremely lucky or an engineer with lots of time on their hands.


Thought you might be interested to know where this car went

I think he is planning 8's

Ultimate Pro street Drag supra! - The mkiv Supra Owners Club


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

paul cawson said:


> I know of a AE86 that ran a 8.02 quarter mile with a old 1.8L Turbo 3TC engine(4cyl)


Awesome, just shows what can be done if you think outside the square.

Our Project 8s420k is well underway, The more we get into it, the clearer it becomes that if your only concern is getting down the 1/4 as quickly and as cheaply as possible no matter how you do it, the easier it gets.

Might even paint it White, lol :chuckle:

Rob


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Awesome, just shows what can be done if you think outside the square.


Link to the video YouTube - Paradise Racing AE86


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

paul cawson said:


> Link to the video YouTube - Paradise Racing AE86


Man I bet those 60fts are low, probably 1.1 - 1.2s

That MPH is usually only good enough for a 8.3 on a real good run so they are leaving REAL hard and it must be bloody light, awesome stuff.

Rob


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> You guys still have your blinkers on, 8s for 20k will be easy. :chuckle:
> 
> Rob



Rob, this does make me chuckle....

Should I have saved some money and bought a standard internal one then? 

God knows what potential my engine has then.....

Full spec RIPS 1000 HP RB30 + clutch, turbo, inlet manifold etc £25K
Gearbox (dependant upon selection) £8-14K 
Intercooler setup £
Fuel set-up £
Car £
Lots of other little parts to hang it all together £
Labour to put it all together £


Budget looks shot before you even fill in the blanks


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Conrad said:


> Rob, this does make me chuckle....
> 
> Should I have saved some money and bought a standard internal one then?



lol, No, I'm not saying that at all mate, you are also looking at this thread all wrong, with your motor with what I have in mind, I'd say 7s at around 180mph would be do-able, but due to the 20k budget I'm going for stock internals and mid 8s /165mph as a starting point.

Its says RB powered drag car for 20k, how fast?, it doesn't say full street GTR does it?. :chuckle:

Too many people are presuming too many things, imagining spending 20k on a road GTR and not thinking outside the square.

I still maintain, 8s will be so easy its not funny and I'm more than happy to compare full timeslips to see who'd win a proper race and actually race the white if the opertunity ever came up.

Rob


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

OK now I'm with you  I think a few guidelines are needed lol


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Conrad said:


> OK now I'm with you  I think a few guidelines are needed lol


Whys that? Given I have made no requirements the only rules you should need to follow are the ones which make the car legimate to run within the time zone it would run in your given country 

I quite deliberately never said "GTR", I'm not going to hold peoples hands to guide them out of the square!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

20k, open season, meet you at the strip in a fully legal car, simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Be an interesting one Rob that a tuner or builder may well be able to do but.....

How does or could it apply to a guy without the facilities or knowledge to build or maintain that engine & who had to rely on a tuner?..

What i mean by that is that you or another tuner could afford to spend the hours on the build (appreciate you want to go as stock as poss) but even more pressure on to make sure all is ok as far as poss. 

Question also is how reliable would it be, how many runs realistically before strip downs, how often would it need to come apart to check - again no hassles for you but for Joe Public loads of expense with the tuner unless they are capable of doing it themselves. again parts breaking = a cheap fix for you in terms of spares & labour but again for Joe Public if they can't do it themselves mega expense.

It would be great to see a stock motor do 8's or better (regularly & not just 1 run) but if it means a greater risk of regular failures or greater time & care needed then surely building the motor to a higher degree to try & make it reliable would probably be cheaper in the long run for some one if they could not build/repair the car themselves ?

In terms though as a project great idea & be good to see the boundries/thresholds of the standardish components.

Are you going to keep a log detailing pics of the std build & keep a record of how many passes it makes before needing a strip down etc?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Be an interesting one Rob that a tuner or builder may well be able to do but.....
> 
> How does or could it apply to a guy without the facilities or knowledge to build or maintain that engine & who had to rely on a tuner?..
> 
> ...


I still think most of you are not quite thinking about this the right way.
Without giving to much away........

If all goes as it should, there will be basicly no engine maintainence required, just oil and plugs at worst.

I have many engines with identicle specs to what I plan to use for this project, not one of them has failed or given any trouble, some are 6 years old many are 3-4 years old, they are thrashed by some absolute animals, they are used for drag, drift, track and road use, one of them that runs low 10s in a street 4wd skyline has done about 60,000 miles untouched, just oil changes and sparkplugs and its still going strong now.

My 240z motor which runs around 1100hp and 9000rpm has a stock crank and normal ACL bearings, its done a full season of drags with 2 sets of plugs and no oil changes, its done alot of hours on the dyno and street, the bearings are like new and not 1 bearing was changed when they were checked for this season so I'm sure for this project bearings won't be a problem.

I don't want to say too much more but the 20k budget will be stuck to, I'm sure reliability and long engine life won't be an issue and mid to low 8s at 165-170mph is with my "very conservative" cap on.

I'm happy to supply pix of the build to show the parts used like stock used N/A pistons with normal rings, stock used RB30 rods (might put new bolts in though) stock gaskets, No porting, stock cams and springs etc.

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Seriously sounds great & will be interesting to see how it develops


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> Seriously sounds great & will be interesting to see how it develops


Thanks John, maybe we could race when your over??  Wouldn't it be great if I could keep you close in my sights (maybe I'll need to fit a rear view mirror!!) :banned: :smokin:

Just keep in mind us kiwis are crazy bastards, when people say it can't be done, we do it just to prove them wrong and I'm sure what we are up to will be so far outside the sqaure it will surprise a few people.

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

:chuckle: - why do you think i'm looking for rearward facing bullet cameras.
Got to be one thing we can give you nutters a run for your money in - certainly not rugby is it 

Tell me why i have visions of a moon buggy strapped to an RB26 

Would be great to run with you when we come over Rob if it was possible but we have shedloads to do over the next couple of years first & i am not tempting fate at all as it doesnt take much to cause a few set backs so fingers crossed for both of us 

Look forward to seeing your project develop over the next few months :smokin: 



R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Thanks John, maybe we could race when your over??  Wouldn't it be great if I could keep you close in my sights (maybe I'll need to fit a rear view mirror!!) :banned: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

We will kick both of your rings.:smokin:

Mick


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

who rattled your cage 

Not sure i would want to be Lord of the rings :nervous:




m6beg said:


> We will kick both of your rings.:smokin:
> 
> Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think Micks cage was rattled when he saw I was possibly setting my sights on you rather than the White, :thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

7-800kg car, stock rb30 with 6-700hp. 8's all day long.

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Micks still got to get his FIA cage yet ! :chuckle:

Only playing Mick - as i know it's on your xmas shopping list :smokin:




I think Micks cage was rattled when he saw I was possibly setting my sights on you rather than the White, 

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

indeed BUT comp rules state the car has to be a min weight so that couldnt count ........



tweenierob said:


> 7-800kg car, stock rb30 with 6-700hp. 8's all day long.
> 
> Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

ahhhhhhhhhhhh silly sods the lot of you.:smokin::smokin::smokin::smokin:


Wont be long now


Mick

edit to say (I am the fooking champ you know)


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

ah, i'm stumped then... Fair play Rob if u can do it

I was thinking forget the engine, think what its in

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> indeed BUT comp rules state the car has to be a min weight so that couldnt count ........


The car will be fully legal for its class and about 300kg over the minimum weight required.:smokin:

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

what class though rob?

Rob


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Sorry sir 



m6beg said:


> edit to say (I am the fooking champ you know)


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> The car will be fully legal for its class and about 300kg over the minimum weight required.:smokin:
> 
> Rob


RING.

What a load of shit. Your on a Skyline forum not a fooking free for all.

Nissan Skyline to do the 8. And don't be changing it now or saying ahhh ahaha i didn't say a Skyline. Wrong answer. All the people want to see the stock Skyline doing the 8's. Good man Rob:thumbsup: 

It's not easy.

No excuses now from the reply. thank you


M


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> Sorry sir


LOL.

Just call me the Duke John.


Your the Sir:smokin::smokin::smokin:

Mick:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Sorry for the slight outburst.

Carry on Rips.


Mick


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

PMSL!

So...

What class Rob?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

The lightest class for any normal form of drag racing is 600kg for altereds but I'm not doing one of them.

As I've said before the weight will be almost identicle to some of the UK's pro GTRs and I'm aiming for at least similar times/mph.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Hat off to you then Rob...

I must ask why do it though

Surley everyone who has bought a full power RIPS build might as well have bought a stock engine?

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> I must ask why do it though
> 
> Rob


ROFPMSL, this is funny as **** :bowdown1::bowdown1:

I'm doing it cause everyone says WAY into the 8s can't be done for 20k and to stay within that budget (because as you know a totally complete forged motor would basicly blow the whole budget) I've decided I'm going to think outside the square and do it with stock internals so I can keep within the budget.

The car won't be overly light, it'll have a conventional auto trans, plenty of tyre and I will be using NOS.

Rob


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

how much are jet engines these days?


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

As John mentioned earlier - how will you account for your labour and the stock parts you already own out of the budget. 

Is it 20K budget to spend on any new parts you don't already have at trade prices, and the rest pulled from your existing parts bin and labour for free

It's a great idea, to see what you can do with stock parts but I'm not sure the 20K budget means much in this context, if you were to put a notional "price" on your hourly labour and any parts from your existing parts bin it would make it a lot more meaningful.

I can't wait to hear what you have in mind for the base car did someone say a 120y would cost a crate of lager lol!


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think robs project could be built for a customer for 20k. The motor would cost bugger all to buy. Bolt ons would account for around 75% of the engine cost. If you started with a good 2nd hand car setup for drags and dropped in a standard 30 you wouldnt be over 20k and with the right approach 8s are no problem.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> As John mentioned earlier - how will you account for your labour and the stock parts you already own out of the budget.
> 
> Is it 20K budget to spend on any new parts you don't already have at trade prices, and the rest pulled from your existing parts bin and labour for free
> 
> ...


As I've said, the car won't be any lighter than some UK drag skylines. 

All parts will be accounted for but I spose some time may not be covered but in saying that alot of people, not only a tuner with a shop, would do quite a bit of work on their cars themselves with only the more specialised tasks done by the Pro's.

I'm looking at this project as a bit of fun really, the budget will be stuck to and its already taking shape rather well.

I just want to show that if you want to go real fast on a budget and be WAY ahead of guys who spend similar money and just as quick if not quicker than guys who've spent many time more, it is possible if you think outside the square. 

Might even call the car "bang for buck" just for fun.

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Just spotted this thread. A read through has been quite entertaining.

All parties have made valid points, however I'm not sure everyone is singing from the same hymn sheet.

Lith's opening shot actually placed very few constraints on 'configuration' other than principally budget and anticipated time. OK, others have sought to 'refine' matters, or should that be add constraints.

To put into context perhaps. The Garage Bomber was weighed at over 1600Kg (about 3500lbs?), not sure how much fuel it had in, suspect not a lot. Then I get in it (add another 100Kg LOL!) plus roughly a Kg for every litre of fuel. (See why you shouldn't fill your tanks lads!)

It has a 6 speed sequential gearbox, billet everything, 3037S turbo's, dual injectors, HKS everything, custom suspension, standard 33 wheels eek fitted with Hoosier Street/Drag tyres, etc. etc. etc.

It has cost overall a bit more than £20K. 

On V-Power it runs over 750ATW, I've seen it on the dyno. At both Shakey and Pod its a (pointless) struggle to get low 10's even with my 1.6/1.5sec 60foot times.

With race fuel (so I can safely turn boost up) it runs probably around 150 more and times drop to near 10 consistently, would be a (high) 9 if I got everything right from launch through gear shifts to 5th. 

I lose some time in all instances because I refuse to flat shift. I only rev to 9000 after Gary threw a paddy at my previous high revving antics. Every run now is, "you hit the limiter in Y and Z, which is slowing you down".

OK some of those times may well be attributable to driver skill, however at Pod I've been running sub 1.5sec 60 foots and the terminals are in the 130's so I claim not to be completely useless, just partially.

I quote all of this by way of example of the lengths you have to go to to get a full weight, street+road legal car to run those sorts of times.

I could easily make 9's by taking 200-300kg of weight out of the car, aka stripped out, like Jonny McKeon or Gary Passingham has done and run all year without problem. However, no carpet, no sound proofing, no nothing(!) in a car used reasonably frequently on the road does not appeal. It may conform to Street rules, but road friendly? No. 

So all those people trying to get Robbips to declare he will run a 'stock' GTR in the 8's are seriously fantasising, plus he isn't that stupid to agree.

Anyone with even basic technical knowledge will appreciate that the equation for 1/4's comprises weight+power(torque)+grip/power deployment+driver skill. Technology can assist in many areas (sequential box/launch control/slipper clutch (yes please!), flat shift etc.), NOS and sensible build.

If you REALLY want an 8 (without compromise) in some respects as several have said it isn't really difficult. Low weight, 1000kg is nice, less better, reasonable power, 600 would do nicely with a shot of NOS for launch, and half decent set up and you have a fighting chance. Would it be 'street' legal? Possibly if planned carefully. Would it be road friendly, I doubt it. Would it be a GTR? No, not on this budget. Would it be reliable? Maybe. 600 from an RB is not rocket science at all and does not need stratospheric revs, the damn things will happily rev to 9000 all year, but would it hold together when given drag treatment? That's a 'find the two ends of the string' scenario, probably only proven by actually doing it. It's possible, would be my guess.

So now the question is £20k, I presume you did not mean NZ$! The comments about the Supra are pointless. Someone has spent a lot of money building that chassis and is now selling for whatever they can get and its a one off, not a generic solution. Rule 1, find something someone has sunk 10,000's into already and buy it cheap! But you cannot do that every day of every week.

So you are looking for a cheap chassis, let us assume this must be an OEM and not a drag rail platform. Pick anything you like, it just has to be light and have a decent enough wheelbase to keep straight (rule out Fiat 500). Strip it out/cut it up to take your RB, think carefully if 4WD should be retained (weight verses benefit). Get lightweught wheels and suitable tyres (drag slicks?) and away you go. I think I just described an RB go-kart!

Material won't cost 20k, however the labour is dependent on so many variables, like how much work needs to be done to the donor chassis to take the RB, the RB itself, and everything else and especially what rules it will need to comply with. I think, with the best will in the world, if BOTH material and labour was costed at commercial levels you will be hard pressed to keep within budget for your 'special'.

If Robbips is willing to try, credit to him and I'm sure the Forum would welcome an honest 'diary' thread of progress.

DaveG


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Double post! Oooops!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Hat off to you then Rob...
> 
> I must ask why do it though
> 
> ...


That is was what I was thinking Rob :bawling: lol


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> Hat off to you then Rob...
> 
> I must ask why do it though
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same as well.


Mick


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

*OPEN YOUR EYE'S TO NEW IDEAS!!!*



Conrad said:


> That is was what I was thinking Rob :bawling: lol


Atco is the only one who is starting to peep "outside the square", I'm about 5 miles down the road from the square right now and starting to wonder if I'm doing the right thing or if I'm going to kill myself quite frankly, lol  

Conrad.......I have never said I'll make anything like the power your motor will make with a stock one, there is no comparison, I'm using all stock parts to prove a point and if they blow into a million pieces no-one can ever knock me for having a go, I'm never going to tell a customer he can run 8s in a street GTR with one of my stock internal motors and it in no way means that a stock motor will do anything like what yours could do in the same car.

The thread is about how fast can you go in a fully legal and safe RB drag car on a budget of 20k pounds.
It must be able to go to a proper drag strip and pass inspection and be fully legal to race and claim records (if it ever broke any)

Once I saw that, I had an idea for the "Bang for buck" and I'm going for it.

I've said my weight will be about the same as some of the UK Pro skylines so I won't have a weight advantage, I've said I'll be using totally stock unmodified internals, plenty of tyre, twin turbo's, plenty of NOS, a conventional auto trans and I genuinley believe that unless something goes terribly wrong with my idea I'll be easily running mid to low 8s 165-170mph.

I have not lied once in any post on this thread :smokin:

Rob


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

I didn't read all the pages but just finishing up my car and going 9.10 @ 147 MPH here was my list of things. 

240z roller drag chassis 6K

800+ hp rb26 about 500 bux. ( bought a car with the engine already built and running sold the car and all the the parts not needed and that was what i was left in the red. 

4500 in rebuild parts after blowing a head gasket once then spinning a rod bearing the second time. also included in this number were all the additional parts required to get the motor installed and plumbed

3500 engine management. 

1500 for turbo converter. power-glide came with the car. 

600 for 55 gals of 104 sunoco race gas

maybe 1500 in tools i bought to do allot of the stuff on my own. 

if my math is right that comes out to 19600 US. and that was getting awesome deals on everything that went into the car. Add another 15K if i had actually bought the engine parts new and built it myself. I'm pretty sure im forgetting some stuff but it's close. If i had no mechnical skills and had to pay someone to do everything add 8-10K. 

Oh yea 575 bux for a 100 shot of NOS and 100 bux to fill a 10lb bottle. 

If i was able to do everything myself subtract 2-3K

The car weighs around 2300 lbs. 

Here is a video of my first weekend out at the track. We started with a timing curve very close to stock and slowly started getting more aggressive. first in the upper rpms then in the mid range. this is when the wheelstands started getting bigger!!!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Exactly, your on the right track and you'd find if you built the car or paid someone to do some of it, or didn't buy a car with a donor motor and sell off what was left to get alot of your money back you'd be closer to the figure we are talking about here so it really is possible to go pretty damn quick for 20k pounds.

This car I'd say is still well inside the "square" and with some more seat time and development you should be able to run well into the 8s.

With 20k pounds and an open mind while keeping strictly within the drag rules I'm sure alot faster will be possible with a fully legal car.

I've just added the stock internal bit to make it interesting and to make it easy to stay within budget. :thumbsup:

Oh yeah, and it will be priceless to hear the comments from some on here when they see the timeslips :bawling::bawling::bawling:

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I just noticed Tweenie Rob voted 7s for 20k in a fully legal car, whats your idea mate??

Rob


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh yea mine is done with a stock r33 crank also. most rpm i have seen so far is 9300rpm on the low to hi shift.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

stonehac said:


> Oh yea mine is done with a stock r33 crank also. most rpm i have seen so far is 9300rpm on the low to hi shift.


I'll be sticking to around 7500rpm with the stock rods and pistons thank you very much!!! haha

Rob


----------



## stonehac (Sep 3, 2008)

Rob you kinda did what i did with buying a Z already built and just added a drivetrain... care to disclose what you have in yours? I personally think that is the way to go. let someone else spend the money on building a car then purchase once it's done. If i had tried to build the car i have now on my current income it would not have happened.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

7's for 50k nz 
Mmmmmm
I think there needs to be some sensible clarifications laid down here.
Without wanting to state the obvious, 7's for 50knz is unacheivable for the the vast majority of car nuts, in fact Ill put my head on the block and say 99.99999999% of people wouldnt have a shits show of doing it.
There may well be a "few" who would do everysingle part of the car themselves which may be able to get that kind of result, but I think its extremely unrealistic to say its doable for anyone.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> 7's for 50k nz
> Mmmmmm
> I think there needs to be some sensible clarifications laid down here.
> Without wanting to state the obvious, 7's for 50knz is unacheivable for the the vast majority of car nuts, in fact Ill put my head on the block and say 99.99999999% of people wouldnt have a shits show of doing it.
> There may well be a "few" who would do everysingle part of the car themselves which may be able to get that kind of result, but I think its extremely unrealistic to say its doable for anyone.


I do agree for the most part but a hell of alot of it depends on how you want to go about it I suppose and although I voted 7s I'm still being realistic and setting initial goals quite conservitave at mid to low 8s / 165ish.

I can honestly say if a customer came to me with 50knz and wanted to have nothing to do with the build, wanted to pay us to do what we are doing now and wanted the same bang for buck we are aiming for here we'd still be very close to the budget set out here but I probably wouldn't go with totally stock internals in that case and I'd want a few stickers on the side of the car!!! lol.

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> I'll be sticking to around 7500rpm with the stock rods and pistons thank you very much!!! haha
> 
> Rob


Limp wristed wimp............... 

You and I both know that the dash tach reads at least 500 low and that the stock engine (use ACL coated bearings and R34 rods) will take 9000 easily - or are you allowing for planned shift at 75 but being nearer 9 when you finally manage to stir the porridge?

I think I know what you are up to, and in principle it should work. What was your planned turbo's? You also might want to consider water/meth mix as well to help reliability and allow aggressive mapping.

DaveG


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

You know he is taking about a stock rb30 not a 26 aye mate. A stock 30 bottom end wont take 9k and r34 rods wont fit. They are to short.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

ATCO said:


> Limp wristed wimp...............
> 
> You and I both know that the dash tach reads at least 500 low and that the stock engine (use ACL coated bearings and R34 rods) will take 9000 easily - or are you allowing for planned shift at 75 but being nearer 9 when you finally manage to stir the porridge?
> 
> ...


Lol, no-one will think I'm limp wristed Dave I assure you 

I'll be using normal ACL bearings and stock used N/A RB30 rods and pistons and although we have been to 8000rpm with them, in this case, to start with, 7500rpm should be plenty.

I'm not going to need water/meth as I won't need high boost, in fact I plan to use normal 98 pump gas and some NOS (with 98 pump gas as enrichment fuel) so no C16 or race fuels for mid to low 8s / 165+.

Rob


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Well it all sounds a bit far fetched and like Rob is just winding everyone up but I have now seen what he is up to and despite the fact that it should be already obvious its pretty clear that Rob definitely strides the fine line between genius and insanity with reckless abandon. 

I have to say, I was getting dubious about this talk of solid 8s on stock pistons/rods/cams/everything let alone when he started talking normal fuel etc but I am sure he's going to do it and I think people are going to shit bricks when they see what he is up to. Scarily enough, he is being quite restrained with his predictions I feel.

Keep taking whatever you are taking Rob, and feel free to give me some!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Shhhhh. :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------

